

Server Farms Flourish in Iowa: Microsoft to Add $700 Million Data Center - 1SockChuck
http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2013/06/21/microsoft-plans-major-expansion-of-iowa-data-center/

======
frozenport
$700 million dollars for 29 jobs? Thats one of the worst ratios imaginable.

